# Vegi scraps



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

How early can I start feeding fresh vegi scraps to my chickens? We have 5 babies and they're starting to get their tail feather and wing feathers. We've never had chickens before.


----------



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chicken-treat-chart-the-best-treats-for-backyard-chickens


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can give them scraps at any age just provide some sort of grit to them when feeding them anything other than chick feed.


----------

